# Put down the cookies



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thought I'd give you another one on when to use something other than treats when training . http://flyingdogpress.com/content/view/119/70/ While I think of it, if anyone wants to read a superb dog book check out Suzanne Clothier's "Bones Would Rain from the Sky. " Haven't met a professional dog trainer that didn't enjoy this book. 
"If dogs could write, they'd probably write books like this one". Terry Ryan


----------

